# igtropin any good??



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wondering what the current igtropin is like, thinking about ordering some from china


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

If it's the igetropin made by hygene it's gud,but found the ripnoves made by riptropin much better,mayb it's over dosed like their gh to cause hype,


----------

